
Why Progressive Web Apps Can Kill Mobile Apps - verdande
http://iamwire.com/2016/10/10-reasons-progressive-web-apps-can-kill-mobile-apps/141935
======
stephenr
Most of these points seem to be comparing "progressive" web apps with regular
websites not with native apps.

------
soulchild37
Not any time soon for native app that is more than serving web content.

